# UCI approves 2016 Giant TCR frame



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

It was approved 3/24/2015. We should definitely see it at the Tour de France under the skinny, climber boys in the Alps and Pyrennes on the Giant team. http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/...tofApprovedModelsofFramesandForks_English.pdf


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Stoneman said:


> It was approved 3/24/2015. We should definitely see it at the Tour de France under the skinny, climber boys in the Alps and Pyrennes on the Giant team. http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/...tofApprovedModelsofFramesandForks_English.pdf



Supposedly its under 13lbs and that bike will retail under $9k, so not sure which model that will be. Probably spec with Giant wheels and giant components, which aren't the lightest.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

r1lee said:


> Supposedly its under 13lbs and that bike will retail under $9k, so not sure which model that will be. Probably spec with Giant wheels and giant components, which aren't the lightest.


Until UCI changes their 6.8 kg weight limit, "under 13 lbs" won't matter in UCI races. The real question here is the frame/fork weight.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

ibericb said:


> Until UCI changes their 6.8 kg weight limit, "under 13 lbs" won't matter in UCI races. The real question here is the frame/fork weight.


I totally agree.


----------

